# What do you listen to?



## myakkagldwngr (May 24, 2010)

I'm one of those nuts who really enjoy music. Just wish I could play some instrument, but oh well.
What do you listen to while you are surfing or making your brew?
My interest varies greatly, right now it's Merle Haggard.
But it could just as easily been Ozzie Osborne or something a lot older than I am. Both Hanks, Ray Charles, Freddie Mercury,,, it's all good.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 24, 2010)

oh me to , but i can play an instrument ..........a MP3 lpayer is an instrument right???? RIGHT!!! LOL! sroiously tho, i enjoy most all county , and alot of bluegrass, some pop slips in thanks to the daughter liking it LOL! and some hard rock thanks to DNW liking it.. other wise i stay tuned mostly to country.... loving the new jerrod neiman song right now, cant get enough of it tho that may just be a reflection of my mood latley LOL!


----------



## pwrose (May 24, 2010)

I mainly listen to country these days, but I grew up in the hair band era so I have a tendency to head bang a little. Only problem with that is it hurts to do it these days, LOL.

There is one CD that pretty much stays in my car CD player,
Black Crowes - Shake your money maker
I can listen to that CD over and over and not even skip one song on it.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 24, 2010)

I usually only listen to music in the car and I have the XM radio tuned into the 60's channel all of the time.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 24, 2010)

Most of the stuff I listen to is late 60's - early 70's.


----------



## Green Mountains (May 24, 2010)

Barenaked Ladies
Waren Zevon
Beatles 
John Prine
Jimmy Buffett


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 24, 2010)

Alternative Music - Three Days Grace, Seether, Shinedown, Kings of Leon, Godsmack, etc


----------



## NSwiner (May 24, 2010)

Mostly country but will take some small amounts of old rock .Oh and Celine Dion anytime .
We are heading to Cavendish this summer for a big 4 day Country concert with a variety of artist .Keith Urban will probably be my Fav there but there are alot of groups going that are good . I think I'm one of the few people going that's not happy they invited Taylor Swift . We went to this concert last year & it was well run and Reba put on a great performance Tim McGraw not so much ,I was really disappointed with him . Well I just went way off topic here lol .


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 24, 2010)

I kinda like the sound of silence.

Larry


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 24, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> Both Hanks



There are 3 Hanks.
Give Hank III (he is Jrs son) a listen, on some songs he sounds eerily like Hank Sr., on some he sounds like Jr. back in his heyday and on some... heck just give him a listen.

my personal favorite of his is [ame="http://www.veoh.com/collection/s550884/watch/e157671prP85GJn"]"Pop Country Really Sucks"[/ame]


----------



## wyntheef (May 24, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Alternative Music - Three Days Grace, Seether, Shinedown, Kings of Leon, Godsmack, etc



Same here. here's a few of my toys.


----------



## Julie (May 24, 2010)

Country, 70's, love Journey & Beatles. Did anyone by chance watch Brooks & Dunn last night? Awesome show.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (May 24, 2010)

Cool,,,, a 3rd Hank!!!!
I wonder if he likes to drink and party???  
Ah, probably not. 
I can take a little bit of just about anything. Can only tolerate just a song or two of rap, then have to get back to my roots.


----------



## crazyx2 (May 24, 2010)

I listen to New Zealand dub and reggae, like Fat Freddys Drop, Salmonella Dub, Kora, Cornerstone Roots, Tahuna Breaks, Katchafire.

If you get the time, check out "Wandering Eye" by Fat Freddys Drop, its just awesome.

Chilled out relaxed, awesome beats and vocals.

Although a bit of the Johnny Cash is good. 

Found a song on youtube called "Woozy on Cider" by James Yorkston, probably my favourite this year!


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 25, 2010)

Being an entertainer it is awesome. Every week we listen to a huge and wide variety of music mostly from the 50's thru today. All kinds of genres. We get comments quite often about the variety and selection of music that we play.

I frequently (now is one of those times) when I set my Bose PAS system up in my living room and listen for hours. The other night was DooWop.

We have so much music I have thousands of songs we still havent yet listened to.

Can't pin point a favorite genre but often listen to 80's pop, new wave, 70's classic rock, old school and some hip hop. 90's dance and techno. Newer country as well as the classics, J. Cash, C. Pride, H.Williams Jr. etc. We enjoy the 50's and 60's classics as well. What a blast, a party, or two every weekend.


----------



## Maestro (May 25, 2010)

I see there are a few people here that share a little in my music tastes. Being a DJ I'm somewhat of an all around music lover, but I still have my faves. I'm a hard rock/metal and electronica fan the most. Love bands like Avenged Sevenfold, Three Days Grace, 30 Seconds to Mars, Breaking Benjamin, and Lacuna Coil. In electronica I am a fan of House, Dance, Techno, Trance, Drum 'N Bass, and SynthPop. I am always playing some sort of music though and it always depends on my mood. It could be Enya one day, Metallica the next, and Beethoven after that.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (May 25, 2010)

Yeah, genre doesn't matter to me...
Good sounds,,, good lyrics and a good voice and it's all good.


----------



## deboardfam (May 25, 2010)

> Alternative Music - Three Days Grace, Seether, Shinedown



Add breaking benjamin to that list and thats mine ;-)
Saw breaking benjamin, three days grace, and flyleaf back in february. Great concert. I try to see BB every time they come around.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2010)

Well I have to admit I like to listen to silence but if I have to listen to something it would be this... [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqBw5HWQybQ[/ame] you'll love it!


----------



## Maestro (May 25, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Well I have to admit I like to listen to silence but if I have to listen to something it would be this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqBw5HWQybQ you'll love it!



He's from right here in the ATL. We so proud of him. lol


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Well I have to admit I like to listen to silence but if I have to listen to something it would be this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqBw5HWQybQ you'll love it!



LMAO, I love it!


----------



## deboard (May 25, 2010)

I like a little of everything, I used to be quite into harder stuff back in the 90s like Alice in Chains, Soundgarden, metallica, etc. Lately I've mellowed and generally like acoustic stuff like Alison Krauss & Union Station, Cat Stevens, Colin Hay (former lead singer of men at work). I just recently discovered Regina Spektor, a great piano player and singer. I love the Beatles, especially McCartney. But above all I love Pink Floyd. David Gilmour rocks.


----------



## koda_ky (May 25, 2010)

I like pretty much all music except RAP!!!!


----------



## Boyd (May 25, 2010)

[Country for me altho I used to work rock dances on Sunday nites and dance with the kids.

Pissed the Sgt. off tho. Seemed like a worth while project at the time.

Good for him to get his heart rate up.


----------



## St Allie (May 25, 2010)

absolutely bucking the trend here.. rap is awesome.

I love Eminem.. especially 'white america' and 'Haileys song'

hehehhehhe... ( don't shoot me!)

Allie


----------



## myakkagldwngr (May 26, 2010)

St Allie said:


> absolutely bucking the trend here.. rap is awesome.
> 
> I love Eminem.. especially 'white america' and 'Haileys song'
> 
> ...



You do realize, it is actually all rap! Most every song rhymes, just like the guys and their rap.
Only difference, only a few of the rap guys have an actual singing voice. 
I can listen to a little bit, and then have to drift off to something else.
I've a ton of it down loaded on my computer from my SIL's collection. Before he and my daughter bought their first house and moved out, I burnt all his CD's.


----------



## NSwiner (May 26, 2010)

Man I would be getting rid of that off my computer in a hurry man it's taking up valuable for winemaking info


----------



## xanxer82 (May 26, 2010)

Currently, I'm listening to my merlot fizzle and pop from the yeasties feasting. LOL
I'm more of a indie rock, ska, classic rock, metal and punk kinda guy. But I also like some classical and country. Oh, can't forget Bob Marley!
I play guitar a little and have been learning to play violin.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 26, 2010)

St Allie said:


> absolutely bucking the trend here.. rap is awesome.
> 
> I love Eminem.. especially 'white america' and 'Haileys song'
> 
> ...



Eminem is somewhat a lyrical genius with his songs. I do like some of his popular music including his part in "You Don't Know". Rap or Hip Hop can get on some nerves.

The real sad part about this music today is musicians don't harmonize or probably can't even read music. Let's just scream into a mic with a beat box in the background. Dancing to Rap music..........can you? I can't.

The music of the 50's, 60's and 70's laid the ground work and inspired artists after them. There was talent there. Fifty wedding a year and what packs our dance floor more than anything else, the classics and not hip hop or todays pop.

The good thing about this is those classics will never die out yet rap music is generally around for a year and gets forgotten, except a few.


----------

